# Immortal Pro 600 mile mark



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

I feel like I finally put enough miles on the Immortal Pro to hopefully give a fair evaluation of it's performance. 
First off I've only been riding road bikes since February and I'm surely not the an expert so with that in mind here goes.
After the initial set-up and adjustments (a friend that worked in a bike shop as a mechanic helped with fitting me to the bike) I did a few short rides of 20 miles or less to get the feel of riding something totally different than my mountain bikes. My first impression is wow this thing is pretty fast. The shifting was smooth but took some practice to make it seamless and quiet. After the first 100 miles or so the DRs needed some fine tuning but I guess thats normal for most new bikes. Once the fine tuning was done everything seemed to smooth out nicely. 
The compact drivetrain (50-34 crank with 11-25 cassette) provides plenty of ratios for just about any situation. Not being a really strong rider the 11 cog doesn't see much use on the flat but it works like gangbusters on the downhill. Dropping onto the small chainring has allowed me to climb everything in my area so far. Climbing over the pass into the other valley was the first real test and it was no problem.
The pedals that come with the bike didn't work out as well as I had hoped so I changed over to the same style that is on my mountain bike. This is the only change to the bike from stock. They are double sided and easier for me because I'm used to the way they operate. Maybe they don't look as cool but they work for me. 
After the first 100 miles I started doing longer rides. Now it's more like 30 to 40. The first thing I notice is that the seat is not as comfortable as I thought. A few more adjustments and it becomes less painful though there is plenty of room for improvement. 
Up to about the 400 mile mark everything is going smoothly. Just doing minor cleaning and adjustments, lubing the drive train and keeping the tires up to pressure. At just over 400 miles I began to hear a faint click everytime the left pedal crossed over the top. I could hear it under load during climbing in any gear. Couldn't tell if it was a pedal or the BB because it was kind of faint. Sometimes it would disappear for long periods then come back. Tried lubing the pedal, checked the torque on the crank and BB, and checked to make sure the front DR was not contacting the chain under load. Noise still there and still very faint. It's not getting worse so I take a ride out into the strawberry fields about 30 miles away and by the time I get home the noise is gone and hasn't been back since.
This being my first roadbike I can't really comment on the ride quality other than it feels comfortable ( with the exception of the seat) for long rides on smooth pavement. The sharp bumps and pot holes are rough on the aging body but I'd rather be riding than rocking any day. 
The tires seem fine but I notice they need air every couple of days ( 5 to 6 lbs). So far no flats.
The Shimano R500 wheels appear to be holding up ok so far. They were true out of the box and remain that way.
First impression of the Cane Creek brakes was that maybe the pads would need replacing but my mechanic friend convinced me to wait until they were broken in and properly readjusted before resorting to replacements. Once worn in and adjusted they work fine. No more fear on the steep downhills.
All in all the Immortal Pro has met or surpassed my expectations and my only regret is that I didn't start road riding years ago. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for this review... did you ever post pics of your bikes?


----------



## shill (May 8, 2011)

If the click comes back, dollars to donuts says it's the pedals.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

My guess is that it would be a pedal but I couldn't make it do it on the work stand. If it starts again I can swap a pedal from my MB and see if it goes away.
JR


----------



## rwc (Jun 19, 2010)

I had a random click I could not run to ground for several days. I finally realized that the end of the front deraileure cable was bent over and would catch on my shoe each rotation. It's not always the things that you expect...


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Thats one I never would have looked for. I guess I was feeling a little to confident when the click disappeared. The bike has 750 miles on it now and it has a click again. This time it is random and doesn't seem to happen at any particular point in the crank rotation. I'm going to put on a spare set of pedals to see if that cures it. Other than the annoying click this is a great bike and road riding is my new favorite past time.

JR


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

That is one pretty bike!


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

It rides as good as it looks in my estimation. The only ugly thing is the warning sticker on the down tube. Any suggestions on how to remove it without messing up the paint work?

JR


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

A very sharp exacto/utility knife/razor blade. cut carefully around the edges of the sticker just enough to get through the clear coat then gently peel back the sticker. Then if you feel brave, get some spray clear coat and mask around the section where the sticker was and give it about 3 -5 coats lightly sanding between each coat. After the last coat, you can then use a buffer to bring the shine out and match with the original. A bit of work for one stupid little sticker, but it can be done. :thumbsup:

CS

...If it's one of the stickers that's actually beneath the clear coat that is...




oldjr said:


> It rides as good as it looks in my estimation. The only ugly thing is the warning sticker on the down tube. Any suggestions on how to remove it without messing up the paint work?
> 
> JR


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

the click could be your seat or seat post.


----------



## techrider (Aug 24, 2011)

*Removing the sticker*

I recently got the immortal pro and honestly the only issue I have is the ugly sticker. Have you successfully removed this stcker? I don't want to mess with the finish unless it comes off clean...


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

The ugly sticker is still there. I whimped out on removing it because I don't want to screw up the finish. Whatever glue they use on those things is stronger than dog snot on a car window. I can't even get it to lift on a corner.

JR


----------



## techrider (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok - let me know if you do figure out how to get it off. I guess it's no big deal to leave it...

-techrider


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

techrider

I finally got motivated today and attacked the ugly sticker. I just started picking at a corner until it lifted just a enough to grip it. Once I got hold of it I just peeled it back very slowly until I could see that it wasn't going to damage the paint then finished rolling it back. A little rub with a soft cloth to get off some glue and wham clean downtube. Most all the glue stayed on the sticker.

JR


----------



## techrider (Aug 24, 2011)

*Immortal sticker*

hey JR - thanks for taking the plunge. I will make this my next weekend project. I haven't put too many miles on mine recently as most of my rides are with my wife or kids, they don't want me on a road bike, so I ride a flat bar bike and pedal slow... LOL

happy riding!

-techrider


----------



## salsa smurf (May 24, 2011)

I saw one of these on craigslist and was tempted. curious of the frame weight compared to other carbon frames, any ideas?


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

salsa smurf said:


> I saw one of these on craigslist and was tempted. curious of the frame weight compared to other carbon frames, any ideas?


What other carbon frame would you want to compare it to? A Dogma, a Supersix, an eBay chinese carbon frame?


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

salsa smurf said:


> I saw one of these on craigslist and was tempted. curious of the frame weight compared to other carbon frames, any ideas?


The Immortal ICE weighs 15.9 lbs without pedals/reflectors so the frame is probably very competive with other manufacturers frame weights at a very competitive price to go with that.

Motobecane USA | Carbon Road Bicycles | Track Bicycles | Cross Bicycles

My Immortal Pro equiped with Ultegra/105/FSA components weighed 17lbs and change when I rolled it out of the LBS (Bike Spectrum, Orlando).


----------



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I'm thinking about buying a Immortal Heat in the next little while (Full Force and Ksyrium Elites)


----------



## KDegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good information. I'm waiting on my Immortal Ice within the next week or so. Can't wait.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck with the new Ice. My Pro just went over the 1500 mile mark and everything is still working great. Tires are holding up pretty well, just a few cuts in the rear but not enough to replace it yet. I did replace the front DR cable because I somehow frayed it while making an adjustment. It still worked ok, just looked bad. I'm still happy with the bike and don't regret buying it one bit. Being in SoCal I plan to ride the wheels off of it all winter long.

JR


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Immortal Ice. A great value, 14000 miles on mine. Two thumbs up!

Although here in New England, it's time to break out the fendered cross bike.


----------



## KDegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just received my tracking # today!


----------



## KDegr8 (Nov 22, 2011)

My bike is scheduled to arrive on Dec, 1st.


----------



## wooglins (Sep 20, 2011)

LIke the color, its like a speeding banana. I would go for yellow tape, seat, etc. Keeps the vibe going. Thats what I did on my Moto.


----------



## E-Dub (Nov 26, 2011)

*Bb?*

Just new to the forums and reading through the CC thread. Also looked at some BD bikes. Anyway wanted to chime in on your click. I had one that drove me nuts for a while on a P3. Intermittent, couldn't duplicate it on the stand or on the trainer. Ended up being grime in the BB. If you haven't figured it out yet, remove your crank, clean out and regrease your BB. Good looking bike.

E-Dub


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

oldjr said:


> My guess is that it would be a pedal but I couldn't make it do it on the work stand. If it starts again I can swap a pedal from my MB and see if it goes away.
> JR


Nice bike, I like the yellow color. Im also considering the Immortal, thanks for your detailed
post.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

The clicking sound came back and actually got louder. Loud enough so my riding buddies started ragging on me about it. I finally put the bike up on the work stand and went over everything I could think of. It ended up being the spline to left crank joint. Even though it was tight and properly torqued it made the cliking sound. A light coat of grease,retorque and no more click

JR


----------

